# Bridgewerks, too much power???



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

Without advice of anyone I know, and now, no one I know, knows what for me to do....
Here is the question. I purchased a Bridgewerks Mag 15 transformer, that I planned to use with my Aristocraft Train Enginneer, receiver. When I received it, when I tested the output, it is putting out a steady 29 Volts, untapped, which will fry my Aristo receiver, for sure. There has to be a way to regulate that power, to make this work, of the Bridgewerks goes on e bay immediately. I used a MRC 10 Big G transformer, but it was starting to shut down with my USA F3 ABBA, with 8 car consignment. lighting in all cars, and two Sierra sound systems, one in each A unit. Guess that was askiing too much. However, the layout is going out doors soon, and will be askiing quite a bit more from my transformenr, and I hate like heck to give up on the Aristo Train Engineer remote system.

ANY SUGGESTIONS? There has to be a proper way to regulate that Mag 15


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Try putting some kind of resistive load on it. Typically with no load of any kind, any power pack (or battery for that matter) will show a voltage higher than what you'll get with any kind of load applied. 

That doesn't mean the higher voltage isn't a problem... but the solution is easy enough to accomplish. A 24v fan wired to the constant power terminals, for example, or a panel light (use more than one bulb, so you don't have a problem if one goes out) 

Then put your meter on the output and see what you have. 

Otherwise get hold of David Sauerwald at Bridgewerks, and I'll betcha he will make it right at no cost to you. They're good. 

Richard C.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Hiya Colormepearl I believe I can help. Ok, I don't personally have the Mag 15, but I did a little research on it for ya and it looks like it has 3 outputs. 
1). 24 Volts DC 
2). 12 Volts DC 
3). 24 Volts AC 

From looking at this particular power supply, it looks like there are 3 sets of jacks on the back. I presume they are for the 3 outputs listed above. What you can probably do is to use the jack for 12 Volts DC and that should limit your power enough for the Train Engineer I would think. I'm not positive, but I would think Train Engineer can withstand 24 Volts DC like MTH's DCS system does. If this does not work, there is a throttle you can buy and have shipped to you within just a few days for less than $200. Copy and paste the link below. 

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=87340100!873 

Mag Mate 100 Auxiliary Controller: 
This throttle will give you control over your Mag 15 so that you can use various voltages up to 24 Volts DC if you plug it in on the 24 Volts jacks. It does this by use of the "Speed Governor". The Speed Governor is a little metal plate that is screwed on to the power pack right next to the throttle. What you do is unscrew the plate and move it down so that it stops your throttle lever at whatever voltage you want. By using this, you can take your voltage right up to the voltage of Train Engineer's requirements without exceeding it. Also on the Mag Mate 100 are 2 L.E.D light meters to let you know at all times what your voltage and amperage are to make sure your power is limited and safe. 

So your solutions are to try the 12 Volts DC plugs on the mag 15 or get the Mag Mate 100 Auxiliary Controller to help you limit your voltage to wherever you want it. I hope this works for you. Bridgewerks are superb power supplies with the cleanest voltage you will find on the market. They are very friendly to your equipment. Dave Sauerwald is a mastermind electrician and he will stand by his quality 110%. If anything ever happens to it he'll repair it free for 5 years, and then for 80 bucks after that. You only pay shipping. Service like his is very rare these days. 

I hope this helps Colormepearl. 

-Will

p.s. - If you still need help, call and ask for Dave Sauerwald at 1-800-908-9997. He is very friendly and will be able to help you. Good luck Colormepearl.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I ran my TE on a Mag 15 for several years with no trouble. I don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------

